# Finally a date set! (CWP)



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Just got off the phone with the instructor who is going to help me get my concealed weapons permit. I finally have an official date. December 15, 2014!!! He said the class is only 5-5.5 hours long. He seemed really excited to help me. It's only going to cost me $75. I'm so excited! I ran a search on him and found the following:

Assistant Sporting Clays Coach
NRA National Rifle Association
Recruiter
January 1986 – Present
Shotgun Instructor
NRA National Rifle Association
July 2013 – Present
Pistol Instructor
NRA National Rifle Association
April 2009 – Present
South Carolina Concealed Weapons Instructor
SLED South Carolina State Law Enforcement Division
April 2009 – Present
Honorable Order of Kentucky Colonels
State of Kentucky
September 2013 – Present


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations! That's going to be a lot of fun as well as being an informative skill-builder!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations! I got my permit over a year ago and i never leave home without it. Looks like you have a very qualified instructor there, should be able to match you up with a proper weapon too!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like you're on the right path. Good show! I've had professional firearms training and it was well worth the time and money.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good move. Top notch instruction pays off.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome! Good for you! That's cheap too.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks all! I am so freaking excited! This has been the best day ever. Didn't have to go to work, did really well on my college placement tests and now have an official date set for getting my permit. I'm going to go make some homemade tootsie rolls cause that's the only thing that can make this day even better!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Good for you. Remember American Express, never leave home without it.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congrats. I went through the requirements, paid the fees and submitted my application for the great state of Illinois. Maximum time I was told was 30 days. We are on day 39 and counting. I checked online and it still says "processing application." Joke.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Homemade tootsie rolls! YUM.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Congrats.... should be amazing for you and I hope you enjoy it! Do you know if the SC CC allows you to enter other states if you apply outside? Good to know if you have to travel out of state for any reason.....

But wait... he's an honorary Colonel of Kentucky? Does that mean he makes some AMAZING fried chicken... DOES HE HAVE THE SECRET RECIPE!!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Congrats.... should be amazing for you and I hope you enjoy it! Do you know if the SC CC allows you to enter other states if you apply outside? Good to know if you have to travel out of state for any reason.....
> 
> But wait... he's an honorary Colonel of Kentucky? Does that mean he makes some AMAZING fried chicken... DOES HE HAVE THE SECRET RECIPE!!!


It looks like all of my surrounding states except for Georgia. And I think I'll wait to ask him for the secret recipe until _after_ I have my permit.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Good job Kahlan, your going to well and you will gain a bunch of confidence.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> Congrats. I went through the requirements, paid the fees and submitted my application for the great state of Illinois. Maximum time I was told was 30 days. We are on day 39 and counting. I checked online and it still says "processing application." Joke.


The last time I had to renew my FOID card In ILLannoyed, (max 30 day waiting time by law), I called them and sat on hold for 3 hours on day 58, Was third day I tried. After talking to the woman, she admitted that it was in the box to worked on in a few days and I should get it in about 2-3 weeks. It took 4 weeks, actual 89 days and for a renewal.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Good on you Kahlan

Yes, you will be in good hands with that guy -- at least his credentials are top notch.

The first thing you will learn - and it will be drummed into you until you never forget it .......... keep your finger away from the trigger (usually straight out along the slide) until you are ready to fire. Ever since I took my course (several years ago), I find myself really observing gun-handling when watching movies or tv shows, and I have to admit, they do an admirable job in obeying that fundamental rule. Watch for it -- and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A hearty congratulations to you Kahlan. It's a great decision to choose not to be a victim.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats! Would your husband be willing to join you?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Congrats! Would your husband be willing to join you?


Definitely no...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's so exciting, can't wait to hear details, you're awesome.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> That's so exciting, can't wait to hear details, you're awesome.


Awww shucks!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Big Congrats on that.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good luck! A wise man once said God made man, Samuel Colt made them equal.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> Congrats. I went through the requirements, paid the fees and submitted my application for the great state of Illinois. Maximum time I was told was 30 days. We are on day 39 and counting. I checked online and it still says "processing application." Joke.


maybe if you ask nicely here they will finish processing

I think the only way I'd ever get a carry permit in Ontario is if I'm bodyguarding not that that would be my reason for bodyguarding but I'm not even sure if a bodyguard qualifies here

I'm pretty sure only plainsclothes cops and gang bangers get to carry in Ontario

you need to apply for a permit here to move a weapon from your house to the shooting range here each time.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Will said:


> Ontario ......... you need to apply for a permit here to move a weapon from your house to the shooting range here each time.


That's just ..................... unacceptable!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm very happy for you. Hopefully he communicates the fundamentals well. Either way, CCP's are a WONDERFUL thing to have.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good for you, Kahlan.
I am sure you will do well
There is a certain feeling of comfort that comes with a carry permit.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm hoping this spring my wife will get hers. 

In NC classes are about the same price, However I've seen them for as low as $50. Every so often a free one pops up too, by a church or whatever. 

Application fee is about $100 so all in all for about $175, it's a pretty good investment.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> Congrats. I went through the requirements, paid the fees and submitted my application for the great state of Illinois. Maximum time I was told was 30 days. We are on day 39 and counting. I checked online and it still says "processing application." Joke.


Got mine a few years ago here in Florida they said the same thing, 30 days well 94 days later I got it. When checking on line it would say the same thing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will said:


> maybe if you ask nicely here they will finish processing
> 
> I think the only way I'd ever get a carry permit in Ontario is if I'm bodyguarding not that that would be my reason for bodyguarding but I'm not even sure if a bodyguard qualifies here
> 
> ...


Seems like that is the same country where they throw Christian Preachers in jail for hate speech when they preach about what the Bible says on certain sinful activity. You best get to Texas young man.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to the concealed carry club. You will never regret this decision.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Welcome to the concealed carry club. You will never regret this decision.


Whenever I go out in public, I always look over everyone to try to guess if they are carrying. Most of the time, I come away thinking NOT. I suspect however, that I would be quite surprised if a "use of force" situation were to happen at just how many guns surface.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Whenever I go out in public, I always look over everyone to try to guess if they are carrying. Most of the time, I come away thinking NOT. I suspect however, that I would be quite surprised if a "use of force" situation were to happen at just how many guns surface.


I think I am going to fall into the NOT category if people wonder about me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thats great! Glad you pulled the trigger on this decision. Hope you never have to use it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Speaking of that hope to never have to use it angle. Who has checked out the sites promoting pre paid legal for them who do have to pull the trigger? Chances of needing it are slim but you never can tell. Good lawyers dont work cheap.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I also try to identify those who carry in public.
There are signs to be recognized


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tango said:


> I also try to identify those who carry in public.
> There are signs to be recognized


Such as? I'm going to start seeing if I can pick them out. Guess I'll never know if I'm right or wrong though.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> *Such as?* I'm going to start seeing if I can pick them out. Guess I'll never know if I'm right or wrong though.


Shirt untucked to cover a holster or in the pant holster.
Wearing your jacket inside a building
Bumps under clothing n odd places (shoulder holsters, behind the back holster)
Pulling up one side of your pants constantly from carrying a large frame .45 acp (ok this one is me. My PT945 is a brick)


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I've actually come to believe that I am more concealed with pocket carry -- with the right holster -- than an IWB or OWB holster setups. Yes you can usually tell someone has something in his pocket, but that could be a big wad of cash or a wallet, or cigarettes or something else. As long as the grips don't print. People carry stuff in their pockets.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not so sure folks look for those signs, maybe now though. When in NJ I carried on person and in my Bronco all the time. This was back in 1995 .Security six 4". I know, I was a bad boy, was against the law, what can I say, bad guys don't obey the laws either. Carried by six, or judged by twelve? My spelling is really bad.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Now I read that they (gestopo) come to confiscate guns held by a ccw guy upon his demise. Not real sure that getting a ccw permit is the way to go. Just tells the gov you have guns! And yes, they never keep these records, HA effin HA. I don't buy off on it for a second!!! Best to stay under the radar. jmho.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm not so sure folks look for those signs, maybe now though. When in NJ I carried on person and in my Bronco all the time. This was back in 1995 .Security six 4". I know, I was a bad boy, was against the law, what can I say, bad guys don't obey the laws either. Carried by six, or judged by twelve? My spelling is really bad.


\


1skrewsloose said:


> Now I read that they (gestopo) come to confiscate guns held by a ccw guy upon his demise. Not real sure that getting a ccw permit is the way to go. Just tells the gov you have guns! And yes, they never keep these records, HA effin HA. I don't buy off on it for a second!!! Best to stay under the radar. jmho.


I'm really new at this (think like I'm in kindergarten and all of you are in high school) so you sometimes have to kind of spell things out for me. Tell me if I am reading this correctly... You're basically saying due to NJ's screwed up gun laws you carried concealed anyway and would rather have gone to court than be dead. And the second part your recommending not getting a concealed permit because then the government will know I have a gun?

I'm as paranoid as the next person but I can't bring myself to believe that I'd be better off to not get my permit for fear my gun(s) will be confiscated upon my demise. The chances of me getting caught carrying illegally seem a lot more likely. I'd rather have my permit, obey the law and be able to defend myself without fear. This to me is just peace of mind.

Did I misunderstand what you're saying?


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, being the PARANOID type, I believe the Govt has some kind of record of the fact that I have at leas a few guns...even without ever having applied for a permit. I guess they could confiscate gun shop sales records, look up credit card records for guns/ammo, or somehow be spying on background checks. Does anyone here have a clearer picture of how the govt. keeps record? There is a difference if they come to my door and say we know you have a Glock, a Mossburg, and a AK. versus saying do you have any guns? I guess unless you bought one in a back alley for cash, they could have record. Right? I've always said I think the liberals won't try to take our guns, BUT do like cigarettes and tax the ammo so high that people can't buy it...or try to buy it all like they did over the past several years. BUT I do wonder exactly what "records" they have on the guns in my house.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What I stated was just my opinion. This is a forum, all voices can be heard. Don't take anything you read as gospel. I just put in my .02.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> What I stated was just my opinion. This is a forum, all voices can be heard. Don't take anything you read as gospel. I just put in my .02.


I was just making sure I understood. All good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some states list the weapon you own on the CC most do not. If you ever purchased a weapon after Brady bill they know it and have a record of it . No way around that other than private purchase.
If you want to CC you just have to play their game and live with it. Here Open carry is legal but filled with problems so CC is the way to go.
those new to CC must understand the law in their own state and places the may travel.
At first CC will be a big deal as time goes on it will be normal for you and little though goes into it. This link may come in handy.
Concealed Carry Permit Reciprocity Maps - USA Carry


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hold a Weapons Carry License from GA and a Concealed Pistol Permit from AL. Both were issued by the Sheriff's Department of the County where I lived. It is my understanding that both Sheriff Departments uses FBI data base to conduct the background check prior to issuing the license or permit. Both Department's told me that even if someone passes the FBI check, the Sheriff has the ability to deny or approve the license or permit. 

So we can assume if your county Sheriff department issues you the permit, that the FBI has a record of it, just like if you buy a gun retail and fill out FFL Form 4473. 

The GA Weapons Carry License form did not ask me to list my weapons but the AL form did have an optional question that asked which firearm I would be carrying and I declined to answer. Both had an option to put my SS# on the form and again, I declined to do so. I also never put my SS# on Form 4473, and I check ALL the boxes asking your race, you have that option to do that so I do and nobody has questioned it.

So I assume that most County's in most States have their internal data base tied to the State and Federal Data Bases. If someone looks hard enough I suppose they can find out all sorts of stuff about you at the local, county, state and federal level. But with 310 million legal people and who knows how many illegal people in the US, the chances of someone stumbling on your information and using it against you are probably slim. But still, I don't like it.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I was just making sure I understood. All good.


Kahlan

You've already said -- your BEST option is to go ahead and get your CWP (called different things in different states) and not to worry about what data base you are listed on. Yes -- it sucks to be on ANY data base, but trust me, the government is following everything you do in life, not just guns. And as you already stated, you are MUCH better off if confronted by the law when carrying IF you are doing so LEGALLY. 
Here in VA, the state claims that data is not kept after something like 60 days, but most of us laugh at that. 
True there are some die-hards (some right here on the forum) that will not succumb to such government intervention, and that of course is their right. But 99% of us that carry, do so by following the law. So don't dwell on this -- go get your permit and relax.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a Weapons Carry Permit from Ga also.
I believe it has a odd title because it cover knives with blades 5" or longer in addition to pistols.
Another benefit of a permit in Ga is that it speeds up your purchase of a firearm. No need for the mandatory background check at the gun counter with a permit because you have already passed it to get the permit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> I have a Weapons Carry Permit from Ga also.
> I believe it has a odd title because it cover knives with blades 5" or longer in addition to pistols.
> Another benefit of a permit in Ga is that it speeds up your purchase of a firearm. No need for the mandatory background check at the gun counter with a permit because you have already passed it to get the permit.


Yes it does speed up the purchase of a firearm, which I really liked. You select the firearm, fill out the form, hand over your cash and you are out the door in a few minutes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting how it goes with CC. It becomes so common place that we just assume most of us are carrying. That is of course those we know and spent time with. I am sure the other side of the state they think just the opposite.
At dinner one night the subject came up there were 24 weapons at the table and 24 people sitting there. With people we know fire arms are just a normal part of life no one is caught off guard by one or hardly notice one unless it is something special of strange. The Pink Ruger got a lot of comments and in the end most agreed it was not really pink.
Get your CC Pick a weapon that fits your life style and works for you. Try different ways to carry it and carry it as often as you can. Get to a range when you can and keep up you skills. You do not need to train to be a gun fighter. Learn to hit center mass of the target presented you and you will do fine .
We pray each day we never need to use a weapon but are prepared to do so if we must. You are first in line when it comes to protecting yourself and family.
Reality is LE does the report and looks for the bad guy latter. Not their fault just the way it works.
When you find you have a different weapon for each day and type of clothing you wear you may need profession help.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Interesting how it goes with CC. It becomes so common place that we just assume most of us are carrying. That is of course those we know and spent time with. I am sure the other side of the state they think just the opposite.
> At dinner one night the subject came up there were 24 weapons at the table and 24 people sitting there. With people we know fire arms are just a normal part of life no one is caught off guard by one or hardly notice one unless it is something special of strange. The Pink Ruger got a lot of comments and in the end most agreed it was not really pink.
> Get your CC Pick a weapon that fits your life style and works for you. Try different ways to carry it and carry it as often as you can. Get to a range when you can and keep up you skills. You do not need to train to be a gun fighter. Learn to hit center mass of the target presented you and you will do fine .
> We pray each day we never need to use a weapon but are prepared to do so if we must. You are first in line when it comes to protecting yourself and family.
> ...


Post of the day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan
I may have missed it but have you decided on a handgun? Make, Model and Caliber? Just curious and if you don't want to share, I understand.
Slip


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Kahlan
> I may have missed it but have you decided on a handgun? Make, Model and Caliber? Just curious and if you don't want to share, I understand.
> Slip


Yeppers. I got a 9mm Ruger. I've already taken it to the range and I feel pretty comfortable shooting it.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kahlan just remeber to check your colleges weapons policies. Some schools have nofirearms on campus policies

http://www.armedcampuses.org


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Yeppers. I got a 9mm Ruger. I've already taken it to the range and I feel pretty comfortable shooting it.


Ruger is an excellent choice! LC 9 or SR 9?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

LC9 

Already shopping around for my next.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> LC9
> 
> Already shopping around for my next.


Well, here you go!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Gun porn! :-o :-D ::clapping::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Yeppers. I got a 9mm Ruger. I've already taken it to the range and I feel pretty comfortable shooting it.


 Ruger now that brings a smile to my face as a Long time Ruger follower.
Daughter carries a Riger LCP
My auto is a ruger SR9C
Son Ruger LCp
Wife was carrying a Ruger LC9 until she switched to a revolver. She is look at a Ruger LCR now to replace her S&W


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Well, here you go!


 Nice SR9C That is what I carry no laser on it. Top Para 1911 45. Ruger P89 9mm, Ruger LC9, Ruger SR9C, Ruger LCP we like Ruger around here.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> When you find you have a different weapon for each day and type of clothing you wear you may need profession help.


Smitty, do you have a 800 number to that helpline ?









PT945 my edc
PT99af - best shooting 9 ever
SW9VE
Model 29
Cobra 380 - the stovepipe master
QFI .38 - drop gun


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I am buying a hand gun for my wife soon. Of all the ones she held, she liked the LC9 and the Bersa p cc. What is your experience with the LC9 as far as accuracy, reliability, ect? She liked the Bersa p cc in 9mm but I dont think I want her to carry a gun with such a light trigger pull with her limited experience.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I am buying a hand gun for my wife soon. Of all the ones she held, she liked the LC9 and the Bersa p cc. What is your experience with the LC9 as far as accuracy, reliability, ect? She liked the Bersa p cc in 9mm but I dont think I want her to carry a gun with such a light trigger pull with her limited experience.


Keith I've only been shooting a couple times now so I haven't had a lot of experience. But from my 2 trips to the range I would say the accuracy is great. I'm not really familiar with what you mean by reliability. I'm new at this. It never jammed up or misfired or anything if that's what it means. The only thing I really noticed is that when I pull the trigger it seems to take forever. I'm assuming it was my nervousness. I would tense up right before I pulled. I'm hoping more experience and practice will put an end to that.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> LC9
> 
> Already shopping around for my next.


That gun should carry nice. My advice is to definitely get your setup to carry on you. Drop any idea of carrying in a purse. Purses get swiped far too often. I know a lot of women who carry IWB. Yes you will probably have to change your fashion style somewhat (looser blouses, etc.) but you should get comfortable with it pdq. You want to spend as much time practicing your draw as you do actually firing. Nice thing is you can practice your draw at home with dry-firing your pistol, but don't forget to get some combined (draw and fire) time in at the range. The emphasis here is on drawing, and getting your shot off as quick as possible -- AND still hitting center mass. Takes a lot more practice than just aiming carefully for close groupings. A note of caution: some ranges frown on this because of the accident potential, so make sure you know their rules.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you. Great advice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I am buying a hand gun for my wife soon. Of all the ones she held, she liked the LC9 and the Bersa p cc. What is your experience with the LC9 as far as accuracy, reliability, ect? She liked the Bersa p cc in 9mm but I dont think I want her to carry a gun with such a light trigger pull with her limited experience.


The LC9 is a fine hand gun Ruger released another version of it LC9S this year that may be better suited for some check it out also


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The LC9 is a fine hand gun Ruger released another version of it LC9S this year that may be better suited for some check it out also


The new striker fired LC9 is the one I am looking at for her.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mrs. Sparky's carry.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rugers are for rifles. Sig is for pistols.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Smitty, I appreciate all the Ruger accolades, but you're going to skew my friend. There are plenty of other capable firearms. Some may laugh, but this is my FAVORITE CCW of ALL TIME:








The Taurus PT740. It is a super slim design, light weight (lighter than any other I've carried), and packs an 8 rounds of .40 caliber wallup. They also make it in a 9mm for folks that think a .40 is too much. I have fired about 300 rounds out of mine, it's consistent, reliable, and accurate. I have hit a 10" gong at 110 yards with it...(I know, I know...it wasn't my first shot. I took about 2 mags before I finally hit it. Why was I attempting such an arrogant shot? Because putting rounds through the same hole at 10 yards gets a bit boring, so my friends and I where having a bit of fun.) Moral of the story is...there are plenty of weapons that will get the job done...and Kahlan I think you should try on a Taurus slim if you're looking for another CCW. BUT!!! If you're looking for a full size, I'm not trying to conceal shit handgun, look no further than this:



















I have one. It's a monster. People always come and look at it. People view it like a Ferrari, because its the king of "I'm NOT TO BE messed with."


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Smokin. Someday.... someday.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

My advice: I HIGHLY recommend you learn and practice shooting from a retention position if this is for self-protection. Youtube search it if you aren't sure what it is...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

PossumPie said:


> My advice: I HIGHLY recommend you learn and practice shooting from a retention position if this is for self-protection. Youtube search it if you aren't sure what it is...


I just did (Youtube search) and that makes a lot of sense. I don't suppose that's something my instructor is going to teach is it? I assume something I will have to practice on my own at the range?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I just looked up the cc application for my state. They want to know every place I've ever lived, with address, since age 18. As if I remembered them all...


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I just did (Youtube search) and that makes a lot of sense. I don't suppose that's something my instructor is going to teach is it? I assume something I will have to practice on my own at the range?


A good instructor will teach you that if you ask. Studies have shown that over 85% of LEOs who have had to shoot a subject have done so within 3 yards of them. Self defense will almost certainly be that close, or closer.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

PossumPie said:


> A good instructor will teach you that if you ask. Studies have shown that over 85% of LEOs who have had to shoot a subject have done so within 3 yards of them. Self defense will almost certainly be that close, or closer.


Thank you, I will be sure to ask him then.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

this the weapon my wife carries Berretta nano 9mm


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Thanks Smokin. Someday.... someday.


I am going to toss in my suggestion for a larger pistol, and suggest you use it primarily as a home defense weapon.

IMO (and that is all it is), you can't beat an M&P 9 (FS).









Product: Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm

It has 3 different size grips and the small one works well for ladies. I am teaching two neighbor ladies how to shoot, and they occasionally shoot my 9. They find they are much more accurate with it than their smaller compact pistols and that the recoil is a lot less. In fact, I have heard that the M&P FS9 has less recoil than other gun manufacturer's comparable model because of its design.

This gun is very highly rated among all shooters. Myself, I love mine and have never found one that shoots better. There are no ammo or feed issues.

Here is a target at 7 yds with the first 10 rounds ever fired on the gun. This was done by the guy that sold me the gun -- I can only dream of being this good. Meaning of course that the gun is just waiting for me to catch up. ::clapping::









I use this gun primarily for home defense -- I keep it in the bedroom along with 2 extra 17 round mags. The gun also has mounted a very nice green laser/light. The Viridian X5L. This light has 6 different combinations -- I keep it set on strobing light and solid laser.









Anyway, something for you to consider. You would have no problem firing this weapon and like I've already said, the way I have it set up, it is THE home defense pistol.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I swear you guys post so much gun porn on here and every one I see I decide is my new favorite. How are you ever supposed to decide on one?! This must be why you all have so many, you just can't decide!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

just curious why no one has suggested a single action revolverprobably the fastest weapon to deploy no safeties other than the trigger. or do people just find that a little too dangerous for concealed carry

Blake although pistols are wonderful in my head something more like North American Arms Magnum Ported Handgun-722684 - Gander Mountain

well I would go with a semi automatic or machine pistol for an open carry or primary


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'll throw you a piece of free advice that is worth every penny...

Draw and shoot. Decide if you _have_ to shoot before you draw and only draw if you are committed to taking the shot.

Draw and shoot is one motion. Practice it as a single motion. Don't worry about fast, try to be smooth. Master the motions in slow motion and speed will come by itself. Master the mechanics. Pull your shirt out of the way with your off hand and draw and shoot in one smooth motion. Practice, practice, practice this. Sitting, standing, in a car, in a bar, in a hat, with a cat.... whatever.

If you draw and don't shoot, expect someone to grab yer gun and shove it where the sun don't shine. Drawing and not shooting is why so many people are killed with their own guns. Really. Draw, tap tap, game over.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'll throw you a piece of free advice that is worth every penny...
> 
> Draw and shoot. Decide if you _have_ to shoot before you draw and only draw if you are committed to taking the shot.
> 
> ...


Good advice. I'll add something else. Self-search. You need to be 100% sure you could shoot and kill another person. NOT a target, NOT a hay-bale, but a living, breathing human. If there is ANY doubt, the hesitancy can cost you your life. The Liberal Gun-control nuts have one thing right. There ARE people out there who's gun is used against them. That is b/c they have a gun as a magic wand to keep bad guys away from them, NOT to shoot them. If you draw your weapon the bad guy can grab it, take it away, and shoot you. Any hesitation can cost you your life... I've done a lot of searching, and know I can kill someone who intends to hurt my family or me. I'm working with my wife on this, who also is a nurse and "thinks" she could shoot someone. That is NOT good enough, she has to KNOW. Her hesitation could cost her her life. Do you know that you could kill someone?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

PossumPie said:


> Good advice. I'll add something else. Self-search. You need to be 100% sure you could shoot and kill another person. NOT a target, NOT a hay-bale, but a living, breathing human. If there is ANY doubt, the hesitancy can cost you your life. The Liberal Gun-control nuts have one thing right. There ARE people out there who's gun is used against them. That is b/c they have a gun as a magic wand to keep bad guys away from them, NOT to shoot them. If you draw your weapon the bad guy can grab it, take it away, and shoot you. Any hesitation can cost you your life... I've done a lot of searching, and know I can kill someone who intends to hurt my family or me. I'm working with my wife on this, who also is a nurse and "thinks" she could shoot someone. That is NOT good enough, she has to KNOW. Her hesitation could cost her her life. Do you know that you could kill someone?


Possum as unsure as I am about so many things in life this is one thing I am quite certain of. There is not a doubt in my head that I can shoot. I will not hesitate. I know the alternative. Their life or mine? It's not even a question. I _will_ shoot. That being said, I pray I never find myself in the position to have to find out.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think I will go out this morning as soon as it gets light and draw on and destroy my burn barrel for practice.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

alterego said:


> I think I will go out this morning as soon as it gets light and draw on and destroy my burn barrel for practice.


But... what will you use as a burn barrel then?!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I swear you guys post so much gun porn on here and every one I see I decide is my new favorite. How are you ever supposed to decide on one?! This must be why you all have so many, you just can't decide!!


Promise me (or I should say us) that before you plunk down some more coins on your next pistol, you'll at least shoot some of them -- those that have been recommended here. AND, I of course would highly recommend you try out the M&P FS 9. It would be a mistake if you don't try it. A lot of them out there now, so you shouldn't have any problem finding one to try.

Remember -- you've already got your carry gun. I am suggesting now you need something a bit more "serious". Something that will be perfect for home defense and hold max number of rounds.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Promise me (or I should say us) that before you plunk down some more coins on your next pistol, you'll at least shoot some of them -- those that have been recommended here. AND, I of course would highly recommend you try out the M&P FS 9. It would be a mistake if you don't try it. A lot of them out there now, so you shouldn't have any problem finding one to try.


At the risk of sounding like an idiot (again) how do I try a gun before I buy it? The only reason I was able to try the Ruger before I bought it is because it was my son's friends gun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> But... what will you use as a burn barrel then?!


A burn barrel is not a burn barrel without some oxygen ports.  Two burn barrels in "production";

View attachment 8123


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmmm, my wheels are turning. _I_ have a burn barrel....


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> At the risk of sounding like an idiot (again) how do I try a gun before I buy it? The only reason I was able to try the Ruger before I bought it is because it was my son's friends gun.


If you have an indoor range/gunstore nearby they usually have rentals where you can shoot several to try out.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'll throw you a piece of free advice that is worth every penny...
> 
> Draw and shoot. Decide if you _have_ to shoot before you draw and only draw if you are committed to taking the shot.
> 
> ...


We had a saying "Slow is smooth, smooth is fast." Speed will come with practice.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> If you have an indoor range/gunstore nearby they usually have rentals where you can shoot several to try out.


Thanks. There might be one in Charlotte somewhere. That's only an hour or so away.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good for you!...learn,drill,practice,learn,drill,.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> At the risk of sounding like an idiot (again) how do I try a gun before I buy it? The only reason I was able to try the Ruger before I bought it is because it was my son's friends gun.


Right -- as Keith said, most ranges will let you try guns out. Probably will be a minimal fee involved, but it is worth it.

Here is a great link for the 20 most popular 9mms

The Best Nines - Best 9mm Pistol Site handgun review test gun dealer 40 S&W

If I had to narrow down that selection, I would test out the:
Glock 17
M&P 9 (FS)
Springfiedl XDm
Sig Sauer Pro SP2022
Ruger SR9

But that is just one man's opinion . For sure, there will be others ::clapping::


----------

